# Fuji Color Press 1600



## Destin (Dec 5, 2011)

Alright, I want this film (see title) but it's out of stock. Guessing it's been discontinued? Is there someplace that I could still get it? If not, whats the next best thing?


----------



## Helen B (Dec 5, 2011)

Superia 1600 is virtually identical - if not entirely identical. It probably depends on which generations you compare. You should be able to find remaining stock of Superia 1600. The nearest other type I know of that is still available (apart from any old stock of Press 1600 you might find) is Natura, from Japan Exposures. Fujifilm used 'Natura' as a name for a couple of 35 mm P&S cameras designed for low light (one of which has a very nice f/1.9 24 mm lens) and for an ISO 1600 colour neg film. It's not bad film - not the greatest, but very forgiving. You could also try using one of the ISO 800 colour neg films, pushed two and rated at about 1600 to 2000. (I suggest that you don't bother with push one for colour neg film.)

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## Destin (Dec 5, 2011)

Alright. I'm not very experienced with film shooting, and have only heard of push processing. I understand the technique- set to a higher iso than the film you're using, and then bring it back in the dark room- I don't develop my own film, and this is really just to play around and have some fun. So I'd be sending my film out to get developed... would I just tell the lab that I pushed it to 1600 and they take care of it? Or how would that work?

I learned on digital and it's much more my style, just wanting to use the N80 body I've got sitting here for some wider shots at sporting events, specifically swim meets, just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Helen B (Dec 5, 2011)

You would have to find a lab that was willing to do push processing, and not too expensive either. With colour film, both negative and reversal, it is usually better to tell a lab how many stops you want it pushed rather than get them all confused by telling them what you set your meter to. If you say that you used a meter setting of 1600 with an ISO 800 film they might give it a push one process. When you refer to 'push one third', 'push one' or 'push two' etc with colour film (this is not true for B&W silver-image film) you are really referring to a certain standardised development time, not a standardised speed increase. 

Best,
Helen


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 5, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I always thought that the only thing that gave it the "Press" name is that it's been cold stored for it's life.

If that's not the case, what makes Press different than Superia?


----------



## Destin (Dec 5, 2011)

Alright, it's clear I'm in over my head. I want to achieve a minimum of iso 1600 film, color or B&W doesn't really make a difference right now. I need C-41 film, because I don't have the desire (YET) to develop my own film. What's my best option?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 5, 2011)

Neither B&H or Freestyle have any 1600 ISO color film right now...  If you're willing to go down a stop to 800, I always liked Fuji 800Z.  Pretty sure that was discontinued though...  Superia 800 is not too bad either.

I have never used Kodak Portra 800, but lots of people love it, so it can't be too bad.

It looks like those are pretty much what your options are right now, unless you can find something on eBay (expired, probably - but depending on storage conditions and age that may not be an issue).


In B&W, there are much more options.

edit
If you do get 800 and push it to 1600, tell the lab to "push +1 stop".


----------



## Destin (Dec 5, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Neither B&H or Freestyle have any 1600 ISO color film right now...  If you're willing to go down a stop to 800, I always liked Fuji 800Z.  Pretty sure that was discontinued though...  Superia 800 is not too bad either.
> 
> I have never used Kodak Portra 800, but lots of people love it, so it can't be too bad.
> 
> ...



Alright. Any labs you reccomend? It's gonna have to get shipped out, there aren't any good labs within 100 miles of me to my knowledge.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 5, 2011)

Dwayne's is good - pretty much the go-to lab for a lot of people.

A trusted name in photo processing for over 50 years - Dwayne's Photo

I do mine myself, so I don't use them - but they have an excellent reputation.  Download the form from their website, mail it in, and wait for it to come back.

When you tell a lab to push or pull, always say + or - however many stops it is to avoid any confusion.  + = push, - = pull.

edit
You've probably heard of Dwayne's before - for a while they were the only lab in the world that processed Kodachrome.  The last rolls of Kodachrome were processed there...


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 5, 2011)

I would advise shipping the film in the plastic film cannister (maybe even tape the lid on), just in case it gets stepped on or dropped or something.  You never know what is going to happen to your film once you drop it in the mailbox.  Extra protection doesn't hurt.


----------



## Helen B (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm one of those who prefer Portra 800 over 800Z. Portra 800 seems to have been improved more regularly than 800Z and the current version is remarkably fine-grained for the speed. I wouldn't recommend that either of them be rated at EI 1600 for push one processing. Push two would be safer at EI 1600 or 2000. As I said before, the push one rating for colour developing only means a standard change in development time, it does not mean that the film will be developed to produce a one-stop effective speed increase. Different films respond differently to changes in development times, and I get better results using push two processing for ISO 800 colour neg rated at EI 1600 than I do with push one processing.

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## Destin (Dec 6, 2011)

By push two processing... Does that mean that I push it two stops in camera also?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2011)

That refers to the developing time.  See this for more details:

KODAK: Processing: Push / Pull Processing


----------



## Destin (Dec 6, 2011)

Alright guys. Thanks so much for your help and patience with me! I haven't done anything with film since my high school photography class, and lets just say it was the basics and the basics only.


----------



## Corto (Dec 6, 2011)

FWIW, I saw this the other day: Fujicolor CU 1600 Color Print Film 35mm x 12 Exp. - Fujicolor Color Print Film

I never bought anything from them, So no clue about the company itself.


----------

